# Happy birthday Franz!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This day in 1797. One of the absolute all-time greats. The radio is playing his Death and the Maiden Quartet right now. Intense.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been listening to the last 3 Piano Sonatas obsessively for weeks now.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't realize it was his birthday; but regardless, Leiermann and I have been playing through so many of his works lately in the chatroom I guess we have been celebrating his birthday all along--for the past week or so. No complaints here.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

(runs to piano and plays highly elaborate and ornamented version of _Happy Birthday_ with added arpeggios, octaves and enriched harmonies) Happy Birthday Schubert!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

_Winterreise_ (recordings of which I am fond of collecting) takes on a whole new meaning on cold, blustery winter days like today. (I listened to the Thomas Quasthoff reading today, with Charles Spencer on piano -- RCA Red Seal 09026 63147 2.)









Perhaps a listen to the delightful Fifth Symphony will heat up my spirits a touch. (If only it could do something about the cold outside!)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

___________________________________


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

scratchgolf would be exceptionally happy with this post


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday. I'm not that familiar with his music, only a handful of his greatest hits. I should remedy this, but where to begin? I though it'd be nice to learn one of his violin sonatas, but which one? I'll be hearing his fifth symphony in concert in a couple of months. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> Happy Birthday. I'm not that familiar with his music, only a handful of his greatest hits. I should remedy this, but where to begin? I though it'd be nice to learn one of his violin sonatas, but which one? I'll be hearing his fifth symphony in concert in a couple of months. Happy Birthday.


Senza, where have you been.
He was composer of the month in December, do not delay, beat a trail to the thread where much joy awaits


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A composer where the appreciation even increases with one´s own age, I think - the range of expression, subjects, lyricism, tragedy, instrumentation, even modernity ... so much to be found there.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm listening now to his Piano Sonata in A minor D.784. The 1st movement. A strange way to celebrate his birthday.
One of the most intense, somber and awesome piece of music ever written.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> A composer where the appreciation even increases with one´s own age, I think - the range of expression, subjects, lyricism, tragedy, instrumentation, even modernity ... so much to be found there.


Well said, and I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the most sensitive composer ever. For me, a figure that lived under Beethoven´s shadow until he got his own identity. His equilibrium and contained force, his musical intimacy and the power of his quartets captivated my taste (which is not that much but is all I have). With Brahms are my favorite composers. So let me do it big: HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. I'll be playing something right now in memory! He was one of the great masters who died just as his genius was beginning to really flower.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Happy birthday indeed!

Not his most cheerful creation, but one of his most poignant. Some would even call it, _*"Great"*_. :tiphat:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy belated birthday to my dear Franz. I'm headed to an art award show and will be listening to his 9th symphony on the way. Muti/Vienna


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Happy birthday Schubert. You are just so awesome man.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> A composer where the appreciation even increases with one´s own age, I think - the range of expression, subjects, lyricism, tragedy, instrumentation, even modernity ... so much to be found there.


His last compositions, surely. Filled with beautiful melodies that become interrupted by anguished expressions, and then regain a hard-fought, certain sense of resolution. What a genius, and what a loss at such an early age.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Happy birthday, Schubert, whose music delves as deeply into the depths of profoundness (and apparently alliteration, also. ) like few have done before. Your short life produced multiple full lifetime's worth of riches! As intimate and personal as Beethoven, as melodic as Mozart, and as masterful as Bach.

Tonight, I'll be listening to the 8th Symphony "Unfinished" in celebration.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

A belated happy birthday, _lieber Herr Schubert_! I was listening to your symphonies all day long yesterday, and right now I am raising a glass to you, to the music and the poetry, to the sheer beauty, the longing and the pain, and the bitter-sweetness your music has brought to me, _lieber Herr Schubert_ !


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I wondered why I've been playing his Impromptu in A Flat from D899 all day on the piano.
Shame it wasn't at a standard that would honour you in any way - but at least it was recognisable as your work. 
Happy Smurfday Shubes!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Happy birthday, Schubert, whose music delves as deeply into the depths of profoundness (and apparently alliteration, also. ) like few have done before. Your short life produced multiple full lifetime's worth of riches! As intimate and personal as Beethoven, as melodic as Mozart, and as masterful as Bach.
> 
> Tonight, I'll be listening to the 8th Symphony "Unfinished" in celebration.


Interesting cover. It looks like Lenny is having a heart attack while talking on a cell phone


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Interesting cover. It looks like Lenny is having a heart attack while talking on a cell phone


Cannot... unsee!

Haha, that's pretty spot on.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

If you're ever in London and near st Pancras station, you're about 2 minutes walk from the British Library.
In their music score room they have a few famous scores from Handel, Beethoven - with his TERRIBLE illegible writing, Mozart's neat little rows of quavers, and the most heart rending letter from Franz. He was begging a publisher to publish one of his chamber works. He wrote that he could supply plenty of other music if only they would consider publishing him. He was rejected.

How dumb were these people?

If I could get a time machine then I'd go back to Austria in the early 1800s and found a publishing house. Then I'd get him to sign a contract to publish every note he ever produced, introduce him to penicillin and then retire to the warm and sunny island of my choice, happy and rich!

How could such a genius have been so unlucky in his life?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whoops! Thought it was one of my faves, Franz Joseph Haydn.

I will vacate the premises. :tiphat:


----------

